# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ideeenhoek voor Nationaal Gezondheids Forum, Vraag & Antwoord!

## Agnes574

Hier kan iedereen een idee of opmerking plaatsen ivm MediCity en zijn vorm/inhoud!

Zou je graag een bepaalde rubriek geopend zien worden,bijv over spiritualiteit,heilzame kruiden/planten,etc,etc...zet het hier dan neer!Wil je graag iets verandert zien?Mis je nog bepaalde informatie (artikelvorm), van bijv een bepaalde ziekte?Gewoon een vraag over de organisatie?

De antwoorden worden vetgedrukt gegeven in het bericht zelf! Zo kunnen jullie ook kijken of de vraag eerder al is gevraagd en beantwoord. 

Zet het ook hier neer....dan zullen we kijken wat we kunnen doen ok?  :Wink: 
Kom maar op met de goede ideeen en tips!  :Wink:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Felice

Een goed idee Agnes, deze ideeën rubriek!

Als ik zo vrij mag zijn enkele dingen op te merken:

Soms is het moeilijk iets terug te vinden. Zoals het topic: Ik voel me goed als... geregeld moet ik dat echt zoeken: waar is die nu onder gebracht? De rubriek Welness en gezondheid herbergt veel onderwerpen, die ook onder een nieuwe rubriek Spiritualiteit zouden kunnen staan. Graag zou ik een nieuwe rubriek Spiritualiteit willen voorstellen en dat sommige onderwerpen daar naar toe over geheveld worden. 
Antwoord Petra: 
*De rubriek Welness en gezondheid bestaat nog maar kort. Deze rubriek als we daar aan toe zijn ook opgesplits worden... en wie weet komt er ook een rubriek Spritiualiteit uit. We houden het in het achterhoofd!
Tdls, 
petra*Ook een topic daar met links naar spir. sites.
*Antwoord Petra
In de rubriek Spiritualiteit is zometeen een topic voor links naar spir. sites. 
Kan je daar helemaal je ei kwijt! 
Tdls, 
Petra*Als member weet je niet wie van de moderators een rubriek of onderwerp bij houdt. Als we iemand een berichtje sturen wat te maken heeft met (re-) organisatie van onderwerpen of vragen, dan is het fijn als we dat niet twee keer hoeven vragen, omdat we de verkeerde persoon benaderd hebben, maar dat dat onderling geregeld wordt. (ik wil dat eerlijk gezegd ook niet hoeven te onthouden, wie wat doet...) Het is wel een idee om dat ergens duidelijk op te schrijven, zodat we dat kunnen zien. Maar evengoed is het fijn als wij als ''member'' daar geen hinder van hebben.
*Antwoord Agnes:
Als je een rubriek opent en onder de onderwerpen in die rubriek kijkt zie je wie de moderator is! Abracadabra...hihi..lol!!
Liefs Ag Xx*Als ik een onderwerp wat ik zoek intyp, kom ik niet bij die pagina terecht, maar op google. (?)
*Antwoord Leontien: 
Het klopt dat als je bij MediCity een zoekopdracht invult je eerst bij Google terecht komt. Google heeft dan een lijst samengesteld waar je het onderwerp kan vinden bij MediCity. Als je er dan op 1 klikt kom je weer terecht bij een bericht op het forum.
Groetjes, Leontien

Ook kan je direct op de site zoeken, met de optie zoeken boven aan de pagina (in de lange groene balk) Je kunt dan kiezen of je met door jouw gekozen zoekterm zoeken in alle berichten of enkel door de titels. 
in de w.w. ledenlijst kun je rechtsboven zoeken naar leden (zoeken naar leden)* 

Zo wat "losse opmerkingen"' van een meedenker. 
Ik lees, hoor of merk het wel!

liefs, Felice

----------


## Felice

Oooh...zal eens kijken... :Wink:  

Kan er bij de spelletjes ook bubbles toegevoegd worden? Ik speel normaal geen spelletjes, maar heb deze nu net ontdekt bij zita en vind die wel leuk om te doen en ontspannen spannend. 
*Antwoord Petra: 
Deze is toegevoegd! Veel plezier ermee!*En zijn er ook flipperspelletjes?
*Antwoord Petra:
Deze zit er inmiddels ook al bij! Hoop dat alles goed bevalt?*

bedankt! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook een vraag aan *Leontien*; Minder verslaaaaaaavende spelletjes?? :EEK!:  
hihi...lol...!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Nee,echte vraag is; minder zenuwslopende spelletjes???  :Confused:  Mijn rikketik...man..man...niet te doen!!  :Frown:   :EEK!: Sudoku of Mahjong hebben jullie niet?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
*Antwoord Petra:
Lieve Agnes, 
Sudoku zal je toch echt aan Jeroen mogen vragen, maar de Majong is al geregelt! Nu de punten bij Majong nog 
Knuffel, 
petra*

Ik vind een paar spelletjes écht de max hoor,toppie....enne Feliceke; verandering van spijs doet eten zegt men hé..hihi...zijn ook mijn normale spelletjes niet,maar ik ben er toch al wat uurtjes zoet mee.. :Stick Out Tongue:  

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Waarom staan de spelletjes niet bij Ontspanningshoek?Is veel logischer dan overige rubrieken. Ik ben nu al even aan het zoeken waar ik ze kan kan vinden....
*Antwoord Agnes: 
Ik denk dat het voor de administrators veel makkelijker is om de spellen in een aparte rubriek te zetten!
En ze zijn héél makkelijk te vinden...de laatste rubriek van MC 
En nee...het zijn niet de 'gekleurde' bubbles maar het principe is hetzelfde,ik vind het héél leuk!
Liefs en knuf Xx

Antwoord Petra: 
Het lijkt mij ook dat de spelletjes bijelkaar ook te groot worden voor in de ontspanningshoek. Daarnaast onderaan.... omdat Medicity in eerste instantie een medisch forum/site is* 

Reactie Felice: 
_Dit is een ander bubbles spelletje, wat ik bedoelde was met gekleurde ballen, die je weg moet schieten. Maar wie weet komt dat ook nog.

Ja, inmiddels heb ik ook gezien dat ze in de laatste rubriek staan._

----------


## Felice

Mag ik nog eens de rubiek Spiritualiteit voorstellen?
De rubriek Welness dekt de lading niet van die van een rubriek Spiritualiteit.
Ik zou daar bv. dan onder willen zien Spirituele ontwikkeling, De Weg van het hart, 7 positieve manieren om...enz.
en zo nog wat door mij geopende onderwerpen. (weet het niet meer uit mijn hoofd allemaal)
*Antwoord Petra:
Felice, 
Je vraag is nog in ontwikkeling. Alle voorstellen/vragen krijgen hier een antwoord in het oorspronkele artikel. Heb je nog geen antwoord ontvangen, dan is het dus nog in ontwikkeling. Ook bij een nee. zal je antwoord krijgen. 
We kunnen niet heksen hé 
Liefs, 
petra*

*Antwoord Agnes: Je hebt je rubriek Spiritualiteit Felice!!
Tevens is er ook een rubriek Alternatieve Geneeswijzen toegevoegd door Leontien 
Liefs Ag Xx*

Liefs, Felice


_Reactie Felice:
Oké, prima, fijn, leuk! Ben benieuwd of er meer mensen gaan posten ook!

Ik hoop dat iedereen er zijn ei kwijt kan en gaat leggen die er iets wil zeggen, reageren, delen._

----------


## Felice

Onderstaand bericht heb ik gecopieerd van waar ik het al gepost heb, maar hierbij de vraag nog eens op deze plek. Weet niet waar jullie die post TIPS het beste vinden thuis horen? Het is feitelijk meer dan "klets"...omdat het nuttige tips zijn, maar wel over allerlei onderwerpen, van boeken tot film tot programma's of wat dan ook nog meer...
Fijn als we daar een vaste plek voor heben en snel kunnen vinden.
Hoor het graag!
Liefs, felice


Ik gaf vorige week al 2 tips door, nl. de film Little children, en gisteren het programma Baarmoederhalskanker op tv.

_Zouden we hier een rubriek TIPS kunnen maken?_Nu is er een programma op Ned.2 op op dinsdagmiddag, over de verschillen en overeenkomsten tussen Nederlanders en Belgen.

Het heet Café de Buren. Prominente deskundigen praten hierover. Vandaag: Nederlanders zijn mondig, Vlamingen zijn volgzaam.

Ook interessant dus! (ik wist het ook niet eerder...!)

*Antwoord Agnes;
Als je wilt Felice,kun je daar hier int Kletscafé een topic over openen!
Als het dan écht enorm aanslaat kunnen we het altijd nog verplaatsen! 

Antwoord Petra;
Felice, 
Je eigen topic over de Tips heb ik aangepast, heb er een intro bijgeschreven en je eerdere tips toegevoegd! Het is nog te vroeg om er een hele rubriek voor te openen. 
Vind het wel een heel goed idee! en Hoop dat het nu écht zal gaan aanslaan!
*

----------


## Petra717

Hier kan iedereen nóg steeds een idee of opmerking plaatsen ivm MediCity en zijn vorm/inhoud!

Zou je graag een bepaalde rubriek geopend zien worden,bijv over spiritualiteit,heilzame kruiden/planten,etc,etc...zet het hier dan neer! 
Wil je graag iets verandert zien? 
Mis je nog bepaalde informatie (artikelvorm), van bijv een bepaalde ziekte? 
Gewoon een vraag over de organisatie? 

De antwoorden worden vetgedrukt gegeven in het bericht zelf! Zo kunnen jullie ook kijken of de vraag eerder al is gevraagd en beantwoord. 

Zet het ook hier neer....dan zullen we kijken wat we kunnen doen ok? 
Kom maar op met de goede ideeen en tips!

Schroom niet, alleen met jullie hulp kunnen we MediCity nog beter, aangenamer en gezelliger maken!

Gezonde groeten,
Petra 
Team MediCity

----------


## Petra717

Mogen we jullie hulp even inschakelen? 

We zijn bezig om te kijken of we nog ergens artikels over kunnen maken. Artikels zijn berichten waarin wij verzamelde informatie kort weergeven over een bepaalde ziekte, onderwerp en/of medicijn. 

Er nog zoveel onderwerpen waar we nog geen Artikels over hebben gemaakt. Maar waar hebben jullie wat aan? Wat spreekt jullie aan? Waar willen jullie graag informatie over? 

Laat het ons weten!

Team MediCity

----------


## Petra717

*Graag wil ik iedereen die de afgelopen tijd ons gewezen hebben op de aanwezigheid van spam op MediCity enorm bedanken!* 
Wij zijn ook niet altijd aanwezig, zien wel eens over wat over het hoofd. 
*Daarom is jullie hulp meer dan welkom*! 
Achter de schermen zijn we hard bezig om een oplossing te vinden.

*Nogmaals voor alle SPAM-Reporters: Keep on Going the Good Work!* 

Gezonde groeten, 
Team Medicity
Leontien, 
Agnes, 
Petra
Chicka1958
Déylanna

----------


## Anouk9

Hallo allemaal,

Als je een onderwerp geplaats heb kan je die dan ook veranderen/ verwijderen???

Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Als je dat doorgeeft aan Leontien of mij zullen we daar graag bij helpen Anouk,zelf kun je dat niet.
Stuur één van ons een privébericht ok > klik gewoon op onze naam en dan wijst het zich vanzelf  :Wink: 
Ik heb in ieder geval je achternaam en woonplaats verwijderd uit je geplaatste bericht,voor het geval je dat liever gewijzigd zou zien!

Xx

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik wil graag een onderwerp over ervaringen met huisartsen en huisartswisselingen. 
Verder zou ik graag willen weten hoe ik via Medicity een vriendengroep van gelijkgestemden in de zorg bijeen zou kunnen krijgen. Om te beginnen mijn ideeen, waarvoor ik gelijkgestemden zoek: 1. patient krijgt bij elk artsbezoek het verslag dat ook in het dossier wordt vastgelegd. 2. Landelijk EPD: nee 3. ik wil zelf huisarts kunnen kiezen en zonder reden te behoeven aangeven kunnen overstappen 4. ik wil zonder verwijzing huisarts ene specialist kunnen raadplegen (of als dit niet mogelijk is: dan moet ik wel gemakkelijk second opinions bij andere huisartsen kunnen krijgen) 5. Ik vind de prijzen van de geneeskundige zorg te hoog en te ondoorzichtig: prijzen moeten omlaag, per slot van rekening zitten we in een crisis. Het moet mogelijk zijn om een offerte voor een behandeling te krijgen (dit kan in Belgie ook: bijv. een offerte voor een nieuwe heup met keuze uit 3 kuntgewrichten met 3 prijzen).

----------


## Mathilde-1

1.Ik wil graag antwoorden van een medische professional. Eventueel zou daarvoor een besloten gedeelte voor kunnen worden gemaakt: als je een abo-tarief betaald hebt kun je daar info krijgen. 
2. ik wil graag discussie over zaken die in het nieuws zijn. Bijvoorbeeld de sos-medecins of het onderzoek van het NIVEL (dat huisartsne meer zorg leveren en ook langere consulten en dat hieruit geconcludeerd zou kunnen worden (ik ben het hiermee oneens) dat de huisartsenzorg beter is geworden of meer gewaardeerd wordt.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Mathilde, 

Bedankt voor je reacties, we zullen gaan overleggen en kijken in hoe verre we je ideeen kunnen uitvoeren. 

Word vervolgt. 

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Leontien

Hoi Mathilde,

Ideeën voor MC zijn idd welkom, dus daarvoor dank je wel. Discussies die je wilt krijgen op het forum over huisartsen kunnen we bij de stellingen kwijt. Ik zal deze maand een stelling erover maken. Je hebt meerder onderwerpen aangekaart, dus komt er volgende maand weer een stelling van jou die we opnemen. We maken namenlijk elke maand een stelling, dus niet meerdere per maand. Daarnaast hebben we elke maand een nieuwe enquete. Er is er al 1 over huisartsen. Klik maar eens op deze link: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2564

Wat betreft een rubriek Ervaringen van Huisartsen is moeilijk re realiseren. Dat komt omdat je dan een huisarts persoonlijk benaderd en daar zijn klachtcommissies voor. Zorginstellingen bestaan uit meerder mensen, dus spreek je niemand persoonlijk aan.

Wat betreft advies krijgen van een professional is niet het doel van MC. MC is bedoeld voor leden door leden. Ervaring lezen van anderen helpt anderen een stap te nemen, mondiger worden of zekerder worden. Wij verwijzen ook vaak door naar de huisarts.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Mathilde-1

> Hoi Mathilde,.....
> Wat betreft een rubriek Ervaringen van Huisartsen is moeilijk re realiseren. Dat komt omdat je dan een huisarts persoonlijk benaderd en daar zijn klachtcommissies voor. .....Groetjes, Leontien


Het zou mijn bedoeling zijn om in het algemeen problemen die de patient ervaart in de communicatie met huisartsen te bespreken. En ook in het algemeen de kwaliteit, de service, de vriendelijkhied, de hygiene etc. 
De IGZ (Inspectie GezondheidsZorg) merkt bijvoorbeeld op dat de huisartsen extra geld verdienen met de zogenaamde M&I verrichtingen, maar dat de patient niet weet of de huisarts hier voldoende kwaliteit in levert. Dus ik zou graag een discussie willen over in hoeverre een huisarts een patient kan verplichten om 2-e lijnszorg bij de huisarts af te nemen (die verplichting ontstaat meestal impliciet omdat de huisarts geen uitleg geeft over welke mogelijke zorgverleners het probleem van de patient kunnen oplossen. Ik denk hierbij bijvoorbeeld aan kleine huidoperaties en longfunctiemetingen. Waarom in de eerste lijn? Heeft de patient keus?



> Zorginstellingen bestaan uit meerder mensen, dus spreek je niemand persoonlijk aan.....


 Ik begrijp niet wat je hiermee bedoelt.

----------


## Mathilde-1

> ...Verder zou ik graag willen weten hoe ik via Medicity een vriendengroep van gelijkgestemden in de zorg bijeen zou kunnen krijgen.


 Is er iemand die gelijksoortige meningen heeft, die niet verwoord worden door de NPCF, en die samen een nieuwe club wil oprichten die onze mening onder de aandacht brengt via de media of de politiek? 
Graag reacties!!

----------


## Mathilde-1

Graag nog een poging om reacties te krijgen.
Ik zou graag eens mensen spreken die bijvoorbeeld, *tegen* een gezondheidscentrum/HOED voor huisartsenzorg zijn. Ik kom namelijk steeds meer mensen tegen, die hier onprettige ervaringen mee hebben. Terwijl grote patientenorganisaties (en ook zorgverzekeraars kennelijk) denken dat de patient juist graag eerste-lijns zorg vanuit een gezondheidscentrum wil hebben. Bezwaren:
1. onpersoonlijk
2. meestal parttime werkende artsen: dus een aantal dagen van de week heeft de patient eigenlijk geen huisarts (terwijl zorgverzekeraar wel voor 7x24 uurs huisartsenzorg betaalt)
3. assistentes werken voor alle artsen, dus krijgt patient geen band met assistente
4. huisarts wordt slechter bereikbaar dan als praktijk apart is georganiseerd: door koffiepauzes, overleggen, bureaucratie
5. slecht voor de privacy: medisch beroepsgeheim wordt niet strikt gehanteerd
6. assistentes krijgen grotere rol, maar dat heb ik liever niet
7. verwijzingen naar paramedici niet op basis van kwaliteit maar op basis van aanwezigheid in gezondheidscentrum
8. grotere kans dat een arts zich specialiseert in een of meerdere M&I verrichtingen. Zoals ik boven al schreef, zegt ook de Inspectie dat de patient geen idee heeft of zijn huisarts wel bedreven is in deze verrichting. Toch biedt de arts deze verrichting aan, en volgens mij vertellen ze daar nooit bij dat dit eigenlijk 2-e lijns verrichtingen zijn: ze geven de patient geen keus!
en .....
Graag zou ik jouw slechte ervaringen horen. Ik heb niets aan goede ervaringen, want die kan ik zelf wel bedenken.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Mathilde,

Je zou eens kunnen proberen om een gebruikersgroep te starten met dit onderwerp. Dan kunnen leden specifiek gratis lid worden en samen met je discusiëren. Want als je het oproep hier zet, valt het in het niet. Omdat het meer gaat over ideeën en tips voor MediCity. Als je er hulp bij wilt hebben om het te starten, trek je maar aan de bel.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Mathilde-1

Hallo Leontien,
ik heb al een gebruikersgroep, genaamd "de kritische zorgconsument" gestart.
In die groep hoop ik op originele, andersdenkende geluiden op allerlei gebied van de zorg. Een voorbeeld is dus het gezondheidscentrum, waar ik zelf vraagtekens bij zet (en waarover ik meer patienten heb horen morren tijdens een bijeenkomst van een regionaal patienten platform). In die groep is plaats voor kritische meningen over allerlei onderwerpen. Misschien zijn er anderen die kritische geluiden hebben over bijvoorbeeld de "ketenzorg". Of de ambulancezorg? Persoonlijk vind ik dat de ambulancebroeders te ver gaan in hun zorg en teveel tijd besteden/verspillen voordat zij de patient meenemen. Daar zou ik wel eens de mening van iemand anders over willen horen. Mijn mening is trouwens uitsluitend gebaseerd op het SBS6 programma om 20:00 uur. Verder heb ik bij de ambulance geinformeerd of de patient het ziekenhuis mag kiezen. Het antwoord was nee, en dan vraag ik me toch af waar we hier in Nederland mee bezig zijn. Hoe zo concurrentie? 
Als jij me zou kunnen helpen om de gebruikersgroep die ik gestart ben meer leven in te blazen , eventueel door wellicht het onderwerp te beperken (een gebruikersgroep "anti-gezondheidscentrum voor huisartsenzorg" vind ik ook OK).

----------


## sietske763

van menigeen deze vraag;
een chat topic...
zo hoeven we niet iedere keer off topic

----------


## sietske763

ben nu bij MC de enige volgens mij die vandaag hier wat neerkalkt....maarre, verveel me niet hoor,,,,straks weer visites,
en dat is dit jaar beter dan ooit geregeld,,,,,,hoef me lekker niet te verdedigen, mag eindelijk zijn, wie ik ben.
WANT ik hoef niet meer naar mijn fam.!!!!
wat heb ik daardoor een rust gekregen.
gi is dat fam. gesprek geweest.....zal wel veel modder gekost hebben!
en ik................ben eindelijk ""vrij""
zo.............dit was het eerste chat topic verhaal,
hahaa en er is hier niemand die kan reageren............
plannen vandaag zijn net alweer verandert; dochter komt....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Hey Schattie ik ben ook hier..... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  je bent ni alleen die reageert ha ha!! :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

oh gelukkig!!
vond het al erg rustig hier....
officieel hebben we nog geen toestemming.....
maar deze was al zo veroudert, dat ik maar even zo brutaal was om er mee te beginnen...
en er is op dit moment geen moderator.......maar chris doet er niet moeilijk over....

nou Dootje, vertel...............wat wil je kwijt??

----------


## dotito

Is deze topic nu officieel een chat topic??


Ik wil helemaal niets kwijt....ja dat ik een goede nachtrust hebt gehad  :Big Grin:  en mij uitgerust voel. Heb wel 12 u geslapen  :Confused:  Dat maakt van een mens een gelukkig mens!  :Smile: 


Alé dan komt de dochter bij u op bezoek vandaag?

----------


## sietske763

nee joh, dit is de ideenhoek, dus hier moeten we om een chat vragen....
nou tot die tijd maken we het hier maar ff gezellig....(mijn schuld)
fijn dat je zo goed geslapen hebt....met pillen??
ideetje voor jou;;mijn vriendin slikte al 30 jaar slaappillen, en is ermee gestopt dus niet slapen....nou zegt zij dat melisse thee zo goed werkt....miss wat voor jou...ik wil gewoon echte pillen, heb die thee 1x gedronken en het hielp mij niet,
logisc want ik zit in de chemische wereld, en daar kan geen enkel kruid tegenop...behalve een natuur wietplantje

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,


Ik dacht al een chat topic.... :Confused: 

Nee vannacht zonder pillen, maar was wel doodop  :Frown:  Had een paar dagen aan een stuk spierontspanners genomen omdat mijn nek/rug geblokkeerd zat. Maar op den duur voel ik mij echt een zombie  :Confused:  kan gewoon niet tegen die chemische rommel mijn lichaam protesteert. Dat is goed voor een acute geval een max 2 dagen meer niet. Lig zo gevoelig hé dat kan je niet voorstellen.

Mijn ventje heeft me gisteren wel een massage gegeven, en moet zeggen dat het mij echt wel deugd  :Stick Out Tongue:  heeft gedaan. Die thee ga ik zeker is proberen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahahha, die kan je kopen bij appie/happie!

----------


## shelara

Vraagje, leeft dit forum nog wel?
Heb een serieuze vraag gesteld, maar hoor niks, misschien op de verkeerde plek?
Het is een vraag over TM, had veel verwacht en gehoopt van dit forum, misschien komt het nog?

----------


## gossie

@Sherala,
Dit forum leeft prima! Maar misschien niet snel genoeg voor jou? Welkom op deze site. Je bent sinds vandaag lid, geef het een kans. Ik wens je veel kracht toe. Maar ik kan je op dit moment niet helpen.

----------


## shelara

> @Sherala,
> Dit forum leeft prima! Maar misschien niet snel genoeg voor jou? Welkom op deze site. Je bent sinds vandaag lid, geef het een kans. Ik wens je veel kracht toe. Maar ik kan je op dit moment niet helpen.


Bedankt gossie, ik vroeg het me even hardop af, bedankt voor je antwoord :Smile:

----------

